# Horse wood pellets for giunea pig bedding?



## Undecided (12 May 2013)

Rio is on Blue Ribbon wood pellets which absolutely love, have been looking to change the pigs bedding from shaving as he kicks them all over my bedroom and was wondering if the wood pellets are safe for him regarding smell/chemicals?


----------



## jrp204 (12 May 2013)

Don't see why not, we use them for the ferrets and chicks, obviously not in the same pen!! Or it would be ferrets and very briefly chicks.


----------



## Paint Me Proud (12 May 2013)

jrp204 said:



			Don't see why not, we use them for the ferrets and chicks, obviously not in the same pen!! Or it would be ferrets and very briefly chicks.
		
Click to expand...

hee hee hee 

I use them for the bottom of my parrot cage, they are made from same thing as shavings, wood, so dont see why they cant be used in any situation you may use shavings.


----------



## Highlands (12 May 2013)

Use it for hamsters!


----------



## threeponies (13 May 2013)

I use them for our guinea pigs, occasionally I mix a few handfuls of shavings through to make it look fluffy but that's for me, not them


----------



## Toffee44 (13 May 2013)

I have used them on guineas


----------



## Undecided (14 May 2013)

So they're not harmful? Thanks guys, I like shavings but he kicks up such a fuss and he pees in the same corner as where his bottle is so that bit is soaked as soon as I put the cage back after cleaning! Love the smell ofy wood pellets!


----------



## Toffee44 (14 May 2013)

I found it helped keep nails short to.


----------



## DreamingIsBelieving (15 May 2013)

What wood is it made out of? Pine can be poisonous to guinea pigs due to the fumes it releases. Kiln-dried pine is okay though.


----------



## Undecided (19 May 2013)

Not sure of the top of my head, will check.


----------



## Alaadin (19 May 2013)

If it's pine then no. But otherwise as long as they're not sharp or rough then yes. I use a layer of easibed as the first layer of my guinea pigs bedding, which is wood pellets


----------

